# How long the keep my Rescue Stray In?



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

So, Mr Tiger (2 year old neut male) will have been with us 4 weeks next monday and keeps looking wistfully from the bedroom window (though when the front door has been left open momentarily, he's not darted for it, thankfully).

Given that he was a stray, living off the kindness of neighbours for 4 months prior to being at the rescue, should we keep him in a while longer?

He has settled well here, all I'd say is that he looks like he does miss the great outdoors (he's a keen stalker and loves to explore).

I'd be looking to ensure he's let out supervised and with an empty tank so he comes home promptly for the first few visits. He's chipped but i was going to pop a safety collar on too for the first few months, as he won't be well known on the estate.

But should I leave it a few more weeks? 

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Elsbells said:


> So, Mr Tiger (2 year old neut male) will have been with us 4 weeks next monday and keeps looking wistfully from the bedroom window (though when the front door has been left open momentarily, he's not darted for it, thankfully).
> 
> Given that he was a stray, living off the kindness of neighbours for 4 months prior to being at the rescue, should we keep him in a while longer?
> 
> ...


Hi .Are you sure he wants to go out .Looking out windows and being interested is something all cats do,doesnt mean he actually wants to go out.I'm an indoor fan so find it difficult to advise.I would definitely leave it as long as possible and as you say do it on an empty tank.If he will allow it get a harness to take him out in the garden for a while before allowing freedom.I assume your area is a safe one for cats to roam ie traffic,school kids,loose dogs ect.Good luck to both you and Mr.Tigger when the time comes to untie the apron strings.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we kept our ex-stray in for about 6 weeks. It was hell as he howled and paced most of the time! I was worried that having been a stray he would take off. We got him in March 2010 and he got into the habit of disappearing for days even though we had installed cat fencing first, he found everyway of getting over it or making holes in the fence panels, digging under etc. It's only within the last couple of months that he seems to have accepted that this is his home and he comes back everyday and is in every night. 

It's a difficult one with strays I think and no doubt my post will have done nothing to reassure you  It has turned out to be very rewarding although extremely frustrating at times!

Good Luck!
~x~


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

The wistfulness (if indeed that's what it was rather than just keen interest in the outside world from his window - thanks Buffie) turned into more determined and passionate requests to go outside since we let him explore the garden on a borrowed cat harness. 

Wish I hadn't done that now, but I was preparing to let him go on supervised visits from monday (4 weeks). Decided to make it longer now (see seperate post).

I really wanted him to able to go out as we have woods & fields around us, and also, I have 3 children who are full of life when they come home from school and I wanted him to be able to pop out when he wants a break from family life and some peace & quiet away from the house.


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

We've had Artie for 4 weeks come sunday. he has paid no interest at all to the outside world. he doesn't sit on the windowsills, he goes nowhere near the door. He was found having been struck by a car, very skinny and had oviously been straying for a while. I have come to the coclusion he knows where he is safest and is sticking to it! We live in the sticks so lots of nice fields for him to mooch in, so its a bit of shame, but then if he was out I would be a bag of nerves! I'm neurotic enough as it is :lol:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I would begin to let him out just for a couple of minutes and get him back in once he's explored the garden and no further (making sure he's hungry, like you say). Letting them out for the first time in slightly nasty weather is a good idea and of course make sure it's not dawn or dusk or he won't want to come back if he's a bit of a hunter.

My cats have all been strays and I've never lost one yet, but close supervision is very important to start off with, as you realise.


----------

